# Air Conditioning



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Another 90+ day. My ac is gone. I'm trying to work on my Swinger, but the temps are hot and hotter. I have a couple AC units for a house window. Me thinks that me gonna build a framework on the side of my RV for a window unit.
The units are just stored and could be keeping me a bit cooler. A few 2x4s and a little effort, the interior can be cool enough to work. The engine heads need to be replaced. I bought a pair of fresh machined heads last winter. I also bought a 440 Dodge alloy inlet manifold. My small apt refrigerator keeps beer very cold. The painting is not yet complete. frank


----------

